# estimate altima track times



## jake9947 (Nov 29, 2004)

hey everyone, i was wanting to know what you all could estimate i could run on the 1/4 in a 94' altima with a stillen header, hotshot CAI, dcsports muffler, and a b&m short shifter. keep in mind i would be running it in bristol, tn (high elevation)


----------



## FrontierTuner (Aug 30, 2004)

Just go and race then post it. but we also don't know you crank hp and wheel hp. If you posted that, then and estimate can happen


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

FrontierTuner said:


> Just go and race then post it. but we also don't know you crank hp and wheel hp. If you posted that, then and estimate can happen



even we knew horsepower at the ground, i wouldnt go guessing quarter mile times. they seem to vary with people so much, both people with the same mods could be running different times. ya just gotta go out there and your thing and see what ya get and post it for other peeps to see


----------

